# Le midi



## warda

?האם אני יכולה "דרום צרפת" האם ה"מידי" הוא שם של אזור ספציפי או כינוי לדרום בכללותו

,תודה רבה

ורדה


----------



## amikama

אני חושב שזאת שאלה לצרפתים... הם לבטח יידעו לענות על שאלתך. מעולם לא שמעתי על מידי קודם לכן. 

​


----------



## warda

אוקיי, תודה רבה


ורדה


----------



## Ronney

הי
לפי מה שאנחנו למדנו בשיעורים בצרפתית מדובר פשוט בכינוי לדרום צרפת.

גם במילון מורפיקס תרגמו זאת ככה


רוני

​


----------



## warda

,ערב טוב

. תודה רבה רוני



ורדה


----------



## Medakdek

warda said:


> ?האם אני יכולה "דרום צרפת" האם ה"מידי" הוא שם של אזור ספציפי או כינוי לדרום בכללותו
> 
> ,תודה רבה
> 
> ורדה


אני צרפתי ואני לא מתרגל לכתוב בעברית
המילה 
midi
הוא מילה עתיקה. משמעותו הוא דרום או צהריים
המשמעות "צרהריים" הוא החשוב ביותר.

המשמעות "דרומ" לא ידוע מרוב הצרפתים חוץ מניב 
"midi de la France" 
שהוא אזור של דרום-מורח של ארצי

בקצור 
"midi" 
הוא אזור הוה


----------



## warda

מצוין, תודה רבה לך.

ורדה


----------



## Nunty

השפה המדוברת אצלנו במנזר היא צרפתית. לא הייתי מהססת לתרגם "le midi" כ-"דרום צרפת".


----------



## Medakdek

עשיתי טעות. 
midi de la France
זה לא רק דרום-מזרח אבל כל דרום 
סליחה


----------



## pachyderm

מעניין שגם באיטלקית קוראים לדרום איטליה
Il mezzogiorno
ונדמה לי ששמעתי גם בספרדית
Mediodia
מה מיוחד כל כך בצהריים?


----------



## Nunty

pachyderm said:


> מעניין שגם באיטלקית קוראים לדרום איטליה
> Il mezzogiorno
> ונדמה לי ששמעתי גם בספרדית
> Mediodia
> מה מיוחד כל כך בצהריים?


שמש זורחת, אוכל, מנוחה...


----------

